# Mouse food needed



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi does anyone know where i can get cheap mouse food or pellets from. I breed fancy mice and a few multis.. I use a lot of food :lol2: Thanks for reading


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

buy in bulk from ebay??


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I dont use mouse food. I use layers pellets and wild bird food. Costs about a tenner each for a 20 or 25kg sack from the farm supply shop.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Dog biscuits work well. I feed my mice and rats nothing else.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

sow rolls for pigs are good and about 8.00 for 25kgs


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

yep, i used to use a mix of sow and weaner pellets ( as has been said about £8 for a 25kg sack from local farm supply place) and mixed small animal feed (£13 for a 17kg sack from local petshop, but he used to sell us stuff cheaper than normal because we supplied all his rats and mice and hairless mice..)
OWen


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

In the wild, mice eat anything. If I was breeding mice I would use something like a dry goat mix, plus add sow rolls, dog biscuits and wheat, maize etc to it. My pet mice get whatever I have to hand. Today it was cat buisctuis, meusli and pumpkin seeds. Who knows what it'll be tomorrow, possibly toast and honey from my breakfast, dog biscuits and parrot seedmix.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I seem to have been beaten to it.
Like a few others here, I get my rodent supplies from farm suppliers.
Not sure it is still the case but it used to be that if you buy rabbit mix it has no VAT while hampster and other "pet" feeds do.
So you get a bit more for your money :whistling2:


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

I also get mine from a farm supply shop.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

yes Snakebreeder that is still true I get a sack of rabbit food from y local pet shop for a tenner as it has no VAT on it


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

moonlight said:


> yes Snakebreeder that is still true I get a sack of rabbit food from y local pet shop for a tenner as it has no VAT on it


its because rabbits are classed as 'livestock' i.e. produced for food, while hamsters are 'pets'. Same as guinea pig food it has VAT on. Was speaking to the owner of my feed store this afternoon and he told me something interesting. If 'straights' basic ingredients like sunflower seeds, maise, peas, etc, are sold in less than 12.5kg sacks, they are classed as 'pet food' and have VAT on them. If they are in more than 12.5 then they are 'livestock feed' with no VAT which is why most sacks are 15kg apparently. Well I thought it was interesting anyway,but I'm easily interested.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I'm raising mice on sow pellets, I'm on the third generation now of nice healthy feeders


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I use a mix of sow rolls, complete dog food and rabbit food. I too get mine from a farm suply shop. I mix the 3 sacks in 2 large bins. Lasts for ages.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i use rabbit food wild bird seed dog /cat buiscuits and cereals


----------



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks to all for your posts i've just got to find a farm shop now in the cannock area it sound like sow rolls mixed with a bit of rabbit food would be the way to go, thanks again:2thumb:


----------



## slang (May 20, 2007)

Can I please ask some stupid questions? I am also thinking of breeding my own mice. There were a few things on this thread that I did not understand
What are mutlis? 
What are sow rolls ?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

slang said:


> Can I please ask some stupid questions? I am also thinking of breeding my own mice. There were a few things on this thread that I did not understand
> What are mutlis?
> What are sow rolls ?


 They aren't 'multis' they are 'multis' aka multimammates' (do a google)
sow rols are a food. Again try googling for 'sow rolls'.
You will find out a lot of things if you try googling for them.


----------



## slang (May 20, 2007)

I did google for sow rolls and still did not quiet understood the results it did suggest "snow rolls" instead 
Mutlis i have now found thankt


----------



## miss VieT (Jun 22, 2008)

I feed my rats rabbit mix (cost me £6.95 from wholesalers) and give them monkey nuts, cat biscuits, and normally whatever I'm eating at the time they get a share lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

slang said:


> I did google for sow rolls and still did not quiet understood the results it did suggest "snow rolls" instead
> Mutlis i have now found thankt


 
Well, since as talk is of livestock and livestock feeds and well, a Sow being a Female Pig. Then Sow Rolls would be the pelleted form of food fed to female pigs :whistling2:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

slang said:


> I did google for sow rolls and still did not quiet understood the results it did suggest "snow rolls" instead
> Mutlis i have now found thankt


'Sow rolls' are pelleted pig feed. The reason I use them is because the protein/fat ratio was close to 'Lab block' complete rodent food. I'd tried using various mixed seed-type mouse feeds and found a lot of wastage with the mice picking out the bits they preferred. As the mixed feeds are supposed to give a balanced diet, the mice picking out the bits they fancied made me think they'd be actually getting an unbalanced diet!


----------



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

I've bought Sow nuts from a local farm food stockist.

Try Farmway too, they've got a post-code checker and will probably have a store near you : Farmway - The UK's leading retailer of Pet, Equine & Rural products

Last time I was there buying some Megazorb I found they also sell "Sow Rolls" in 25kg sacks. These weren't advertised on their web site though.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

RobB said:


> I've bought Sow nuts from a local farm food stockist.
> 
> Try Farmway too, they've got a post-code checker and will probably have a store near you : Farmway - The UK's leading retailer of Pet, Equine & Rural products
> 
> Last time I was there buying some Megazorb I found they also sell "Sow Rolls" in 25kg sacks. These weren't advertised on their web site though.


 I just looked and no livestock feed is on their website. Personally I can't be bothered to phone a company using one of those 0845 numbers which cost me money if they can't be bothered to make it easier for potential customers to give them money.
Had I been able to see what I wanted and price it up, they might have had my monthly feed order worth around £300.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I just looked and no livestock feed is on their website. Personally I can't be bothered to phone a company using one of those 0845 numbers which cost me money if they can't be bothered to make it easier for potential customers to give them money.
> Had I been able to see what I wanted and price it up, they might have had my monthly feed order worth around £300.


 
I'm the same hun. I like my local one cause I phone up, say what I want, they always have it, and they delivery that same day. And the young lad always carriers more than half of it through for me aswell. Which is better than the last one who dumped my whole order on the pavement and went.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I'm the same hun. I like my local one cause I phone up, say what I want, they always have it, and they delivery that same day. And the young lad always carriers more than half of it through for me aswell. Which is better than the last one who dumped my whole order on the pavement and went.


 Some businesses over here make me mad. They seem to think that it is their right to your money and you shoudl be gratefukl they want to take it from you.
Had any supplier of mine just dumped it on the pavements, I'd have phoned them up and demanded to know where my delivery was an denies all knowledge of it ever having arrived. That's teach them.


----------



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I just looked and no livestock feed is on their website. Personally I can't be bothered to phone a company using one of those 0845 numbers which cost me money if they can't be bothered to make it easier for potential customers to give them money.
> Had I been able to see what I wanted and price it up, they might have had my monthly feed order worth around £300.



Fair enough. I don't know why they don't list them on their site, I only asked last time I was in because the sow feed I'd bought from another company wasn't quite what I was after. These rolls are about an inch thick which makes them ideal for breeding cages. The stuff I'd bought previously was a lot thinner and with a little effort from the animal could be pulled through the bar. Net result was a heck of a lot more wastage as they'd pull them through, eat 80% and leave the rest.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

RobB said:


> Fair enough. I don't know why they don't list them on their site, I only asked last time I was in because the sow feed I'd bought from another company wasn't quite what I was after. These rolls are about an inch thick which makes them ideal for breeding cages. The stuff I'd bought previously was a lot thinner and with a little effort from the animal could be pulled through the bar. Net result was a heck of a lot more wastage as they'd pull them through, eat 80% and leave the rest.



The thick ones are sow rolls and the thinner ones are sow nuts. (I used to keep pigs  )


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SARGE07 said:


> Thanks to all for your posts i've just got to find a farm shop now in the cannock area it sound like sow rolls mixed with a bit of rabbit food would be the way to go, thanks again:2thumb:


Try phoning these:


G & M pet supplies
01543 686 991

High ash country store
01283 840267

E & S mears (dont know if they sell pig feed, but they are great for rodent/dog/cat food lol)
01785 665 806


















(the one where the name is missing but the adress is there is called "blencathra" )


























Let me know if you do manage to find some though please, im also looking for some in the same area


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Some businesses over here make me mad. They seem to think that it is their right to your money and you shoudl be gratefukl they want to take it from you.
> Had any supplier of mine just dumped it on the pavements, I'd have phoned them up and demanded to know where my delivery was an denies all knowledge of it ever having arrived. That's teach them.


 
It was my one and only order with them thats for sure. :bash: and they charged delivery even on my orders over £100!

The one I use now I get free delivery on orders over £75 but my orders always are lol


----------

